
Show HN: Insight Data PM – 7 Week Program for Product Managers Going into ML/AI - jakek
https://www.insightdatapm.com
======
jakek
Founder of Insight here (YC W11). Since 2012 we've been running free
fellowships to help PhDs transition to roles in data science [1] and more
recently health data [2]. Similarly, since 2014, we have been helping
professional software engineers learn and move into data engineering roles
[3]. Finally, since 2016, we have been helping researchers and engineers move
into top applied AI teams working on cutting edge products [4]. Over 1200
Insight alums now work on data teams at 300+ companies.

For the past year, due to the growth in applied AI / deep learning teams in
industry, many top teams are now hiring product people to lead teams of data
scientists, AI engineers, etc. We’re also increasingly receiving applications
from product managers who have experience building data-driven products and
want to build sophisticated products during their time at Insight. The new
Insight Data PM [5] will take an existing PMs experience and help layer on the
AI / ML / analytics piece needed, with Fellows interviewing for Data PM roles
at top companies immediately after the fellowship.

[1] Data Science:
[http://insightdatascience.com](http://insightdatascience.com) [2] Health
Data: [http://insighthealthdata.com](http://insighthealthdata.com) [3] Data
Engineering:
[http://insightdataengineering.com](http://insightdataengineering.com) [4]
Artificial Intelligence: [http://insightdata.ai](http://insightdata.ai) [5]
Data Product Management: [http://insightdatapm.com](http://insightdatapm.com)

